# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Why Doesn't my Blender Hollandaise Work Anymore?

## KevinS

I need some culinary help.

For years I've been making Blender Hollandaise, a fabulous Hollandaise Sauce cooked up in my blender.

It's a minor variation on an old Joy of Cooking recipe, adjusted for our personal tastes.  

3 egg yolks
1 tsp lemon juice
2 grinds of fresh pepper
3 dots of hot sauce

Give the above a pulse or two in a blender.

Heat 1 stick of butter in a microwave until bubbling.  Slowly blend into the above mixture.

That's it.

Blender Hollandaise.



But I have a problem.  It's stopped working.  The Blender Hollandaise that I'm making just doesn't set up.  I end up with a thin runny sauce, not the nice thick flavorful Hollandaise that I'm used to.


Any thoughts?

----------


## amyb

What size eggs? This recipe should work as is.

----------


## KevinS

XL, as always.

----------


## amyb

That was te only variable I could come up with-can you save it with a little corn starch?

----------


## KevinS

Possibly, but I'm still puzzled why the original recipe doesn't work.  It was solid for decades.

----------


## amyb

Sorry, I am stumped too.

----------


## MIke R

XL doesn't necessarily mean a larger yolk...I would go with an extra yoke and see what you get....mass produced eggs also produce a runny disgusting egg for the most part..you got good farm fresh, or at least organic?

are you whisking it hard enough so it doesn't separate???..or just the blender?

I  am all cooked out.....I am not leaving my chair now....LOL

----------


## andynap

Sorry this is late but Phyllis says it broke and you need to wisk in a little boiling hot water a tsp at a time and it will come back. You over blended it that's all.

----------


## amyb

To the rescue-I hope you and Phyllis were in time.....

----------


## Eve

This proves to me that all butter is not created equal.

----------


## amyb

I would very much doubt that Kevin would not use a good butter in his sauce. Kev-what butter do you cook with? I usually have Land of Lakes in stock.

----------


## MIke R

Butters are definitely not created equal....Cabots from Vermont is all I ever use

----------


## andynap

It isn't the butter you use- sometimes a hollandaise breaks for no reason- Phyllis tells me that she and the sous chef use to practice how to repair a broken sauce all the time because it could happen at any time and you had to be prepared for it.

----------


## amyb

I will remember her tip. Cabot's is my OTHER butter!!

----------


## MIke R

true Andy but that doesnt change the fact that butters are not created equal

----------


## andynap

We don't get Cabots here but can get Plugra which is the top of the line. Normally we use Keller's Unsalted.

----------


## rivertrash

> Butters are definitely not created equal....Cabots from Vermont is all I ever use



Is that the same Cabots that make cheese?  We have Cabots cheese in Texas but I don't remember seeing their butter.

----------


## andynap

> true Andy but that doesnt change the fact that butters are not created equal



No question- some have more fat for instance.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  Butters are definitely not created equal....Cabots from Vermont is all I ever use
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Cabots that make cheese?  We have Cabots cheese in Texas but I don't remember seeing their butter.




yes....best cheddar in the universe...straight from Vermont....

----------


## andynap

I happened to use Cabots Extra Sharp Cheddar in my Christmas Broccoli Cheddar soup.

----------


## MIke R

yeah....they make some really incredible private stock aged cheddar blocks that isn't made in big batches, so it stays pretty much in the local market..I'll send you a block to try when the maple syrup goes out

----------


## rivertrash

We have several blocks of Cabot's sharp and extra sharp cheddar in the fridge right now.  I will eat some of it a little later with the chili I'm simmering right now.

----------


## MIke R

nice...try a thick slice of it with a thick slice of a sweet apple..

my favorite....or a slice over a piece of apple pie

----------


## Rosemary

"Farmer Boy"  by Laura Ingalls Wilder says it all. Apple pie and cheese? Oh my. The county fair chapter makes me yearn for one right now. Has Lena read the Little House books yet?  
Enjoy them all, again and again.

----------


## GramChop

> nice...try a thick slice of it with a thick slice of a sweet apple..
> 
> my favorite....or a slice over a piece of apple pie



cheese on apple pie?  what?  then it becomes part of a food group (fruit AND dairy) and not a decadent dessert!  i think i'll pass!

----------


## JEK

Next thing you know it will be cheese on fish :)

----------


## andynap

Shhh- don't tell anyone but there are recipes for fish with a crust of Parmensan cheese- flounder is good this way

----------


## MIke R

cheese does NOT go on fish...period

and don't knock apple pie with a slice of good cheddar on top until you've actually tried it...then you can

----------


## andynap

Who knocked cheddar on pie? I like cheese with pears better than apples tho. 

Try a nice piece of flounder dipped in rice flour, egg and parmesan and then say you don't like it. I object to putting a piece of cheese on fish.

----------


## MIke R

Grammy knocked pie and cheddar....and yes pears are good too

and I've tried the whole fish /cheese thing more than once and each time I wanted to spit it back out on my plate...LOL

I  never ever pass judgement on anything I havent tried myself first

----------


## Voosh

Re: *"*I never ever pass judgement on anything I havent tried myself first*"*



A true food hero that MikeR is. IMHO. 



Yep. Try it. Ya might like it. For example - Andy's gizzard salad. Yum. Take the plunge. Carry Immodium and anti-barf stuff, too. Just in case.  :p  :)

----------


## KevinS

> Carry Immodium and anti-barf stuff, too. Just in case.  :p  :)



I used to carry mini-bottles of Tabasco.  They've made more than one meal palatable.

----------


## Voosh

Yep. But, I don't care for the vinegar-based stuff. Raw is goood. 

Fresh Scotch Bonnet or Habanero is my favorite. For pure and simple taste, I love jalapenos. Yum.

----------


## amyb

Voosh, as you know I tried that gizzard salad just on your say so-it is wonderful and I try to have it once a trip. Thanks for that tip.

----------


## Voosh

Another roadtrip here in the next few weeks: 





http://www.businesstravelfun.com/gizzard_city.html 



Andy Hall, 


Call if you want to join the taste fest.   :Wink:  


V.

----------


## JEK

Me too. I get it mostly to watch my wife's face as I enjoy it.  She isn't much for chicken innards.

----------


## andynap

I assume you gizzard lovers like tripe too.  :p

----------


## amyb

Voosh, Thanks for the travel tip but I do prefer the warmth of the Hideaway to a snack in the cold of Michigan.  Andy Hall will fix me up soon enough!

----------


## MIke R

> I assume you gizzard lovers like tripe too.  :p




yuck..had too much of it as a kid...

love love love chicken livers wrapped in bacon though

----------


## andynap

Chicken livers are one of the things you should stay away from- any organ meat actually. You want the numbers??

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know..I don't eat them anymore..

I've come a long way..

my turkey croquettes used to be made of bleached white flour, butter and whole milk, fried in butter....now they are made with unbleached wheat flour, Smart Balance butter blend, and skim milk, and are fried in Canola Oil...

and you know what??..they truly taste just as good, with way way less fat

----------


## andynap

Good. Almost all of my homemade breads and pasta is made with Winter wheat flour at least 50 % or more.

----------


## Voosh

Tripe? Did somebody say tripe? Great stuff. 

I've had it in Greek, Italian, Mexican, Polish, Spanish and Russian versions and made it up at home. My wife hates the smell when I've whipped up a dish here. I just inhale that stuff.  :)

----------


## Eve

must be a new england thing.  who doesnt put cheddar on apple pie?

----------


## JEK

Missy for one.  My Ohio Mom was a great pie baker and my whole family great pie eaters, but I never experienced cheese on pie until I joined the Navy and saw the world :)

----------


## MIke R

> must be a new england thing.  who doesnt put cheddar on apple pie?



it is...I didn't know anything about it til I moved up here....

----------


## JEK

They do it in Packer country. Trust me.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I don't doubt that for one minute...the two times I was in GB I was too busy eating Bratwurst to pay attention to anything else

----------


## Grey

I'm a Packer Country native and I knew of no such thing growing up.  The only things we put on pie were ice cream or whipped cream.  But could just be me.

----------

